# owls as pets



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

sombody that i know has just been boasting that they have bought a baby owl as a pet but the stupid thing is this person has a tiny garden and no were for this owl to fly they bought it on a whim because they saw it and thought it looked cute she knows nothing and i mean nothing about them she is on the dole so how the hell is she going to afford to look after it properly i got so cross with her when she told me and now she thinks iam jealous (childish i know we are 25yrs old) but i just think is is so cruel were will she keep it how will she fly it she didnt even know it has to be fed mice n stuff she thought she could go [email protected] and buy bird food for it and also i thought you had to have a licence to keep birds like this wich i know she hasnt got and i have no idea were or who would have sold a nieve young girl an animal of this sort is just gose to show what people are like it makes me so cross that poor owl i wont even go see it because it would just upset me to see it cooped up in god knows what for all i know she probally has it in a budgie cage so what do you guys think of this and do think theres anything i can do to get this owl removed from her i dont want to break a freindship but a mostly dont want this owl to suffer any uneeded suffering please give your advice and oppinions thank you all


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

As the law is at the moment anybody can buy an owl or a hawk or a falcon or even an eagle and as long as it's cage is equal to its wingspan in both diections that's legal. What if any paperwork is needed would depend on what species it is


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

What your saying is right. No one should be aloud to buy an owl or any bird of prey if they have no knowledge of how they are kept. Hawksports right there's no laws to prevent her from having it providing it has been bred in captivity and has a ring to prove it.
However she does have a responsibilty of care and if she does not fulfil that opportunity she will be prosecuted and possibly banned from keeping animals in the future.
The best thing you can do is to try to persuade you friend to give it to an experienced friend or to a falconry centre. This is not a pet budgie or hamster.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thank for your advice iam worried about it but i know she wont give it up yet but i do know after a few weeks the novilty will wear of like every other pet she has she always gets them then after a few weeks sells them on but i dont know if this owl will even survive that long i think i might have to ask the rspca to take a look i know its nasty and disloyal to my freind but she knows exactly what she is doing is wrong and the poor owl cant ask for help so it looks like im the only one who can help if you have anymore advice it would be appreciated thank you


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If she sells it without the right paperwork she can get into big trouble


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

If what you are saying is true, then I don't see you have any other choice but to report her for the sake of the owl.

The only way I can see you not falling out with your friend is to do it anonymously. You'll just have to keep it secret and never tell anybody because if you can't keep it secret. Why should they?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Paul Dunham said:


> If what you are saying is true, then I don't see you have any other choice but to report her for the sake of the owl.
> 
> The only way I can see you not falling out with your friend is to do it anonymously. You'll just have to keep it secret and never tell anybody because if you can't keep it secret. Why should they?


As my mum always said "never tell your best friend what you wouldn't want your worst enemy to know"
Paul the ospreys ay loch garten hatched the first egg this morning if you are interested. The first link in my sig


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

That's really great. I lived on a sail boat in Marathon in the Florida Keys for a while and everywhere you looked you could always see Ospreys. They seemed to nest all year round over there. A young male would come and visit me sitting in the mangroves about 30ft from my boat and squawk at me each morning. 

I'd love the opportunity to fly one. I've never understood why we're not allowed to keep them. There just about one of the most common birds of prey on the planet. Inhabiting every continent.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The last hour has been good, the male bought a fish back and the male gos bought a pidgeon back. Last year the osprey sat tight and you didn't see much of the chicks but with this heat she is leaving them more


----------

